# 9.5 Selected me---BigFoot has landed--Again :)



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Holly COW---:jaw:

I was beat down by 9.5 aka BigFoot today. I like to had heart failure---So many boxes of cigars, hats and a CX2 shirt to boot. I took a couple of pictures with my cell and I sent a PM to Brian to explain I would clean them up when I pick up another camera this week coming--I was truly, truly speechless for the first time and my wife kept asking me if I was O K--Damn near brought me to tears. To not ever meet a person and that person take your home off its foundation speaks volumes to me.

I'm very Humbled by your selecting me Brain as your next victim in your always outstanding bombing runs.

Again sorry for the pictures but wanted to tease you guys and show my respect to 9.5. I will re-post when I pick out my X-mas camera...

There are more to come--waiting for Xmas camera pick up next week--:third:

*There are better pictures in post 29---*:tea:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow 9.5 hits hard! You though my friend deserve every bit of that ass whoopin!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Brian now thats how it is done brother,no messing around just level an entire neighborhood ...Paul well deserving BOTL,Smoke in health bro!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

An excellent choice I must say, for a Bigfoot obliteration! I myself have been "Bigfooted" before. I know the speechlessness.... Once again, Brian shows how to completely ruin a guy... in the BEST of way. Amazingly generous hit once again by a BOTL without peers.

Unreal!

CD


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Holy CRAP! Man Bigfoot really destroys people. That is absolutely insane. Congrats Tobacman! What an unreal hit.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, that is unbelievable. You better go say your sorry to your neighbors for having their homes blown up


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that is the ultimate destruction from Bigfoot, I sure hope you're ok in the aftermath and all.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit. Brian is the man


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work as allways Brian!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow great hit there. Truly amazing.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Not much left to say that hasn't been said! Damn Brian you really killed him!! Happy smoking Paul!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice hit ya lucky bastid!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit on a very deserving bro! Well done Brian!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

you got rocked...awesome


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Thats freaking crazy!!! Wow he lit you up!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy crap!! Incredible hit!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dang, ive been wanting to try those crillios...not a mook atttempt !! haha
but thats awesome ..9.5 is now 10.0 !!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

only one thing fits this attack...

:hail::hail::hail::hail:
BigFoot!!!!​


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

*Outstanding hit Brian...... :usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:*


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That is just a crazy hit! Good job bigfoot!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Brian is back in force-Yikes


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Outstanding Brian!! I was wrong with my guess where it should land, but this "victim" absolutly deserve it!! Again... Very nice done Brian!! :thumb:
Now Paul, you have to do some smoke!! :wave:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I think bigfoot is trying to re-establish his dominance


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

A moment of silence...truly our eyes hath seen a glorious a$$ whooping for the ages! All hail Bigfoot!!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow what amazing carnage. that man hits hard. congrats on the great smokes


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

That's not a bombing, that's a blessing from above.:wave:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

When you finally get that Christmas camera, I expect at least half of that to be smoked!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> When you finally get that Christmas camera, I expect at least half of that to be smoked!!


I want the Sony SLR that has just came out--14 MP--sweet pictures---We'll see what Santa Brings me--Ho Ho Ho!

These are better--

Click on the pic---------


----------



## sodomanaz-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh my God. That is amazing... if that was on my doorstep I'd be jumping up and down like an idiot for a week and talking everyone's ear off about it! Haha, congrats!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

looks like 9.5 did a 10 on your.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I like revisiting the post just to look at the pictures:wave:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Another amazing hit. Well done Brian! You seem to out do yourself each time.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats on the carnage received! That is some cache that you received... wow...
Bigfoot... another great mass destruction!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

totally amazing hit. bigfoot making a big hole in Va beach.. enjoy those fine smokes


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

shroom91 said:


> totally amazing hit. bigfoot making a big hole in Va beach.. enjoy those fine smokes


9.5 did just that--base at the end of Little Creek Rd. had the sirens going off--It was a power outage and then the Department of Homeland Security was out in force--The pictures above I was able to load after they left.......:crutch:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice haul there Paul


----------

